# Not cool: stolen fly rod in Oscoda



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Floated the lower big A this Saturday with the family and had a great time. Brought the fly rod along, and unfortunately as we were shuttling cars back and forth to whirlpool, someone snatched my fly rod at the take out just below river road bridge. 

Its obviously an extreme long shot, but to anybody who may have picked it up by mistake (drunk mistake, more likely), shoot me a pm. It was a cheap redington 8 wt combo that I use for duck and chuck fishing, but still $120.

Pretty low for someone to just grab it, considering there were 30 people within earshot


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

That sucks. I have been ripped as well and learned, ''out of sight out of mind.'' Unfortunately if someone wants something bad enough locked doors don't stop them.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That sucks. I fished the AS on saturday as well, but above the WP. Not as many people as I thought there would be. Plenty of fish in the river, that's for sure.


----------

